# FEATURE REQUEST: Option on timer event to set HD or SD recording



## MM-etech (Oct 16, 2003)

The recording mode (HD/SD) of recordings is driven by the mode of the receiver, so if you use coax for a second TV, you have to switch to SD and as the result, all of your recording will be in SD. This functionallity should be set for each timer event separatly regardless of what mode the receiver is displaying current programs.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Wow, that's bizarre. I thought the sat stream is directly recorded (without modification).

So, it'll downconvert an HD channel and record it?

Yes, that should be a selectable option !!!


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Ack. Haven't checked the disk space used by recordings so far, but... I can only hope that it is the case that if you record a program from a regular SD channel (say normal HBO, not HBO-HD), that the program records at the correct resolution and uses the correct (SD) amount of disk space, rather than the hefty HD amount of space, even if the receiver is in HD mode (with the blue light on)??

Meaning please tell me this bug is only in one direction... If it's in both directions (HD material can get saved as SD, and SD can get saved as HD), then this is another showstopper type bug!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I don't believe this is true. The satellite stream is first recorded to disk, and all upconversion/downconversion is done when the stream is played back from disk. SD, HD, 480p, 720p, 1080i, 16x9, 4x3#1, 4x3#2 are all display options, not recording options.


----------



## MM-etech (Oct 16, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I don't believe this is true. The satellite stream is first recorded to disk, and all upconversion/downconversion is done when the stream is played back from disk. SD, HD, 480p, 720p, 1080i, 16x9, 4x3#1, 4x3#2 are all display options, not recording options.


I will double check on this tonight.


----------

